# Bonzai 240 Rotating Garden Help



## x0x (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey, I've recently set up a bonzai 240 rotating garden, and I need some basic info on how to use and which nutrients are the best and so on. If anyone has any information or that can help me msg me! 

=)


----------



## Growdude (Jan 5, 2009)

x0x said:
			
		

> Hey, I've recently set up a bonzai 240 rotating garden, and I need some basic info on how to use and which nutrients are the best and so on. If anyone has any information or that can help me msg me!
> 
> =)



 Welcome 
One of those round revolving things with the light in the center?

Ive seen them in mags but they dont look good for pot.

Nutes are personal preference

Why did you buy that if you don know about growing there are much simpler systems.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 5, 2009)

:yeahthat: ^

did you research this contraption, ?, cause i know they cost a pretty penny.
wow...bb...


----------



## Tater (Jan 8, 2009)

Get yourself a good three part nutrient solution that was designed to be used with hydroponics.  General Hydroponics, or Advanced Nutrients are both easy to find, easy to use nutrient systems.  Flower them early or you will run out of room.  I highly doubt you could grow from seed in that thing, you are going to need to grow from clone so that you can both guarantee the sex of the plant and flip them into flowering at a much smaller size while still being sexually mature.  Other than that you are on your own.  Sounds like you took way to big of a bite and are now going to have to go through the painful process of trying to swallow it.  Get ready for frustrations, headaches, and failure but stick to it because when you get the bugs worked out its pretty damn rewarding.  Also if you ever manage to get that thing succesfully working start a grow journal so we can all oooh and ahhhh over your ladies.


----------

